# apple tv non affichée dans itunes



## docgilou (15 Juillet 2009)

bonjour à tous

je suis désespéré car j'ai 2 problèmes, dont un plutôt très embêtant ! j'ai regardé partout dans plusieurs forums ce qui ne m'a pas aidé.

j'ai acquis il y a 2 jours une apple tv, l'ai branchée en ethernet par le biais d'un CPL, 

1- mais itunes ne la détecte pas: l'apple tv n'apparait pas dans itunes>appareils

j'ai suivi pleins de recommandations dans la partie officielle "support" d'apple (dont ouverture des port TCP 3689 et UDP 5353), mais rien n'y fait.

j'ai bien mis ethernet dans source, qui m'indique que l'apple tv a réussi à se connecter. Je vois les bandes d'annonce de film, les musiques du moment etc...
Cependant je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour le logiciel; à chaque fois, j'ai un message me demandant de reessayer plus tard.

j'ai éteins et rallumer 120 fois l'ordi, la TV, l'apple TV, itunes, éteins mon firewall windows etc...

l'apple tv est apparue deux fois je ne sais comment, j'ai eu le temps de rentrer mon code et de commencer la synchro, mais elle a disparue quasiment tout de suite, et j'ai l'impression à chaque fois quand l'écran de veille de la tv a commencé (hasard ?) et une fois l'apple TV a redémarré

je n'en peux plus, please helllllppppppp 

2- en écoutant les quelques bandes annonces musiques et vidéos, je me suis aperçu qu'il n'y a pas de son, et n'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de réfléchir à ce problème, essayant plutôt de résoudre le 1er. Bref, sur ma TV tout est OK, c'est une samsung neuve, je suis en HDMI, et je ne pense pas qu'il faille valider le son sur l'HDMI.


en bref, chui donc en ethernet par CPL, avec un PC très récent sous vista, et l'apple tv est branchée à un LCD samsung par HDMI. Et j'ai la dernière version d'itunes

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ipascm (22 Juillet 2009)

<quote>1- mais itunes ne la détecte pas: l'apple tv n'apparait pas dans itunes>appareils </quote>

- Est ce une apple TV d'occasion? hackée ou non?
- As tu une liaison wifi activée sur ton mac pour le partage internet par exemple? (sur mac, le wifi et l'ethernet fait mauvais ménage, du moins de ce que j'ai pu constaté)
- As tu essayé de connecter l'apple TV en wifi directement sans passer par le CPL ni ethernet?
- As tu la dernière version d'itunes?


je suis tout de meme étonné que tu puisses lires des bandes annonces et pas telecharger la mise à jour.

Tu as la possibilité de faire un restore de l'appareil, il faut utiliser la telecommande, mais je ne connais pas par coeur la manip. Une petite recherche et ca doit se trouver tu retournera ainsi à l'os d'origine en vigeur de la date de production de ta machine.

<quote>2 en écoutant les quelques bandes annonces musiques et vidéos, je me suis aperçu qu'il n'y a pas de son, et n'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de réfléchir à ce problème, essayant plutôt de résoudre le 1er. Bref, sur ma TV tout est OK, c'est une samsung neuve, je suis en HDMI, et je ne pense pas qu'il faille valider le son sur l'HDMI.</quote>

- as tu été dans general reglage son, tu as une option pour la sortie audio, vérifie ci celle ci est correcte.

- il se peut effectivement que ta tv schinte le son hdmi, un petit tour dans le menu de ta tv et ca sera vite vérifié.


----------



## wayne (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 
Depuis environ 2 mois, mon Apple tV n'apparaît plus dans iTunes, j'ai :

la dernière version d'iTunes,
une Apple TV  160 Go non bricolée, (acquise sur Apple Store il y a plus de 2 ans)
Apple TV est bien connectée a mon réseau WiFi avec un très bon Signal,
J'ai aussi fais un test avec un câble Ethernet et cela ne change rien,
Je peux avoir accès à internet par l'Apple TV sans problème, (You Tube, iTunes store, ...)
Mon Apple TV apparait bien dans les préférences d'iTunes avec le bon nom dans l'onglet Apple TV

Mais, rien n'y fait, l'Apple TV n'apparait pas dans la liste des appareils  de iTunes, alors que je vois bien la rubrique Store, avec ce que j'ai acheté avant le problème. (mes derniers achats sur Apple TV  n'apparaissent plus)

Toute synchronisation est donc devenue impossible.

Que faire?
Quelqu'un as-t-il une idée?


----------



## Alkolic (25 Novembre 2009)

Bon,
j'ai un problème de synchronisation.

Faux : J'avais !

J'ai cette configuration :
ATV - Ethernet -> AirPort Extreme
Modem - Ethernet -> AirPort Extreme
MBP WiFi -> AirPort Extreme

Par contre lors-ce-que l'ATV était connectée via WIFI, c'était super lent les transferts (env. 200k en WiFi) et super plus rapide quand l'ATV est connectée via Ethernet (3.6 Mo/s) (même 5 Mo/s actuellement).

Et quand je suis connecté en Ethernet de l'ATV au Modem, je vois pas l'ATV dans iTunes -_-

Voilà, si ca a pu aider des gens... Ah et la connexion via Ethernet directement va bien aussi.


----------



## Dad(oo) (1 Février 2010)

J'ai eu ce problème (OSX 10.6.2 + iTunes 9.02)....
la seule solution trouvée a été la désinstallation de iTunes et sa réinstallation avec une nouvelle synchronisation...


----------



## Dad(oo) (25 Février 2010)

Après quelques jours , l'Apple Tv a disparu ...
il me reste quand même 3600 photos sur le dd...= lot de consolation...
Plein d'essais infructueux en Ethernet, Wifi,...


----------



## wayne (26 Février 2010)

Tout d'abord, cocher "empecher la synchro automatique" dans les préférences AppleTV de iTunes.
Ensuite, j'ai réglé mon problème en reinitialisant mon apple TV, (donc en la vidant entièrement et en la supprimant de la liste des préférences AppleTV de iTunes. Ensuite, je réinstalle l'appleTV, je rétabli les mise à jour et synchronise SANS LES PHOTOS, en mode "personnalisé". (bien décocher la case "synchro des photos d'abord.)

Tous les problèmes on disparus. 

J'ai essayé ceci car en faisant des essais, j'ai compris que le probllème venait des photos, ou du moins du contenu de iPhoto (formats, vidéos, autes... ?)

Puis, j'ai fait du ménage dans mes photos, viré les vidéos, et j'ai synchronisé les photos mais en cochant les évenements 5 par 5 pour voir ou ca coinçait. (j'ai choisi "tous les événements sélectionnés et inclure les 10 derniers) 
Je n'ai rien trouvé, mais maintenant, je suis repassé en mode synchro "automatique" dans iTunes, en gardant les mêmes réglages pour la synchro iPhoto, et tout baigne depuis ce jour, soit depuis plusieurs mois. 

Voilà


----------



## Dad(oo) (27 Février 2010)

J'ai essayé tout cela avec un succès mitigé : je suis comme vous convaincu que iPhotos et ses formats sont vraisemblablement à la racine du mal...
J'expérimente une autre solution qui m'a permis de récupérer la connexion. A bientôt plus longuement...


----------



## Dad(oo) (27 Février 2010)

Dad(oo) a dit:


> J'ai apparemment résolu le problème "en retournant aux sources" : date d'apparition de l'Apple TV... J'ai fait deux partitions supplémentaires sur mon disque dur et j'ai installé dessus uniquement OSX 10.5.6 avec iTunes 8.0.2, Quicktime 7.5.5 et  iPhoto 6.0... A ce stade, j'ai extrait du dossier "iPhoto Library", le dossier" Originals"... Là, surprise, la connexion s'est faite instantanément...et mes 13.000 photos synchronisées rapidement... J'ai fait un backup sur la 2ème partition avec CCC, puis j'ai commencé des mises à jour pour essayer de récupérer les événements...
> Quicktime  en 7.6.4, puis en 8.02 : toujours OK
> iPhoto en 6.0.4, puis en 8.0 et enfin en 8.1 Toujours OK  j'ai toutes les photos,les albums...
> je vais continuer jusqu'à la récupération des événements...du moins,j"espère...


----------



## wayne (3 Mars 2010)

A part ce désagrément qui date de Aout 2009, je trouve l'AppleTV super, et j'attends avec impatience son évolution. Elle a du potentiel...


----------



## Dad(oo) (22 Mars 2010)

Dans la pratique, j'ai résolu le problème de connectivité (apparition dans la liste "Matériels" d'iTunes)
voir le topo "recherche expert en Apple TV" pour les détails...

mes meilleurs résultats actuels (ça marche aussi bien en Ethernet qu'en WiFI ):
j'ai récupéré toutes mes photos, événements,etc.

OSX 10.5.8 +iPhoto 8.1.1 +iTunes 9.03
OSX 10.6.2 +iPhoto 8..1.1 + iTunes 8.2.1 : le passage en iTunes 9.03 fait perdre (chez moi) la connexion...
Voilà si cela peut en aider...à s'en sortir : c'est tellement frustrant d'avoir un Apple TV non détecté....


----------



## mgerland (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum (d'ailleurs je n'ai jamais écris sur aucun forum) mais la je ne trouve vraiment pas la réponse nul part.

Tout d'abord j'ai un MacBook 13" noir dd250, une AppleTV et un iphone et oui 100% MAC (mais quand on n'aime).

Alors mon problème est celui ci je ne vois plus mon ATV dans Itunes (10.1 last) elle n'apparait plus non plus dans ma liste d'appareil. Par contre mon ATV est en Ethernet sur mon routeur DartyBox THD est mon mac en Wifi. Cela fonctionné très bien avant lorsque j'avais mon modem Numericable.

J'ai voulu tout réinstaller car mon ATV est flashé, est depuis plus moyen de la voir dans itunes pourtant le ping fonctionne j'ai déjà essayé multe reinstall de mon ATV, j'ai pratiquement tout fait même les paramètre de ma dartybox, sauf la désinstallation complète d'itunes.

Si quelqu'un connais une solution à ce problème car je ne sais plus comment faire.

Merci d'avance.

Alors je ne sais pas


----------

